# I'm just going to throw this out there...



## colorado (May 10, 2012)

I'm getting sick and tired of everyone here telling people to run test at double the dose of their test. 

Listen to me, run your tren the right way. Anyone that tells you to run test higher than tren has never ran their tren higher than their test. 

If you want a shitty, unbearable tren cycle, run high test. If you want to enjoy tren to its fullest potential, run higher tren.

Let the hating of the inexperienced begin...  I don't give a shit about how long you've been a member or how many rep points you have.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 10, 2012)

Couldn't agree more brother great post. Hopefully some people listen.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 10, 2012)

Everyone is different


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (May 10, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Couldn't agree more brother great post. Hopefully some people listen.



^^^^ this. high tren/ low test less sides


----------



## juiceball44 (May 10, 2012)

If you want to look good you should use test as low as possible to keep your dick working and let the other compounds do the work. Only exception is if running hgh you can crank the test and still look good


----------



## Ezskanken (May 10, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> If you want to look good you should use test as low as possible to keep your dick working and let the other compounds do the work. Only exception is if running hgh you can crank the test and still look good



Juice can you please elaborate on this.  I'm going to start a test and tren cycle after I finish some testing.  Just looking to learn and read more on different opinions...


----------



## colorado (May 10, 2012)

250mg/week is PLENTY of test if you are running tren at a higher dose. I've ran tren ace at up to 700mg/week with ZERO side and MASSIVE gains and cuts. I'll while laying pipe to any chick that I could lie to enough to let me. 

It's the test that gives sides to the tren. It's not the tren that gives sides to the test.


----------



## colorado (May 10, 2012)

Ha! I love this! The only down rep I've received was from a Mod of this forum. His only comment was "fuck you". lol!  I love it!

Keep handing out your misinformation to the younger guys.  Enjoy you shitty cycles "mod".


----------



## heavyiron (May 10, 2012)

I have run test higher and lower than the tren many times. Both ways work.

btw, your first sentence makes no sense.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 10, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Juice can you please elaborate on this.  I'm going to start a test and tren cycle after I finish some testing.  Just looking to learn and read more on different opinions...



Colorado has the right idea. Can even go as low as 150mg a week, start off low and only raise it if needed. I'm still finding my sweet spot after running in circles so long listen to everyone parrot information back and forth about high test


----------



## juiceball44 (May 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have run test higher and lower than the tren many times. Both ways work.
> 
> btw, your first sentence makes no sense.



Have you been able to run high test without hgh and still look as good as with low test? 

I know everyone is a little different but for me more test = more bloat. A lot of the classic physiques from Arnold's day were but with little to no test. The high test came with hgh and slin megadosing for the freakshow look of today


----------



## colorado (May 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have run test higher and lower than the tren many times. Both ways work.
> 
> btw, your first sentence makes no sense.



  Of course, they both work. But again, if you want all of the sides that people blame on tren, run test higher than tren. 

You seem to me a man of science. I respect that. But it's time to put the old ways behind. Tren has a bad name simply because people do it wrong. EVERY SINGLE PERSON that runs lower test and higher tren ALL say the same thing. Everyone that has had a bad time with tren has a common factor... Higher test than tren.


----------



## hill450 (May 10, 2012)

Ok colorado. Plan to cut on tren in the fall and was going to run test prop/tren a combo. Had planned to run 600mg test prop/ week and 350mg tren a per week but I would like to see what the tren is made of since it will be my first time with it.  Would something like test prop 250mg/week and tren a at 350mg/week or go higher with the tren? Remember its my first time with it lol and no I'm not scared to go higher with the tren just have no experience with it.


----------



## colorado (May 10, 2012)

Test P at 600/mg a week is a lot of test. 350 P is about the same as 500 E or C.   Lower that down. Why not try 200mg/week test p and 350 week tren A?  You can play from there. I know it sounds like a SUPER low dose of test, but I want the bad ass tren to do all of the heavy lifting. If you don't like the way you feel, raise your tren FIRST. Use just enough test to keep your sexual functions in the zone you enjoy. I haven't found the amount of tren I can run with low dose test. Every time I go higher, I feel better. Even at 700mg/week tren A.


----------



## hill450 (May 10, 2012)

Yea I forgot about the whole ester weight thing of shorter esters. I will try this. Thank you very much!


----------



## teezhay (May 10, 2012)

I've only ever run tren and test at a 1:1 ratio (both short ester), and the sides weren't nearly as unbearable as people claim them to be. I'll have to try popping the tren up just a tad, and doing the opposite with the test. What sort of dosages have you played with, colorado?


----------



## colorado (May 10, 2012)

I've done test tren 1:1 like yourself. I have to admit, this is because I was scared to run the test any lower. It was my best run of the two up till then. Sides went away real quick. I've personally like doing 250/wk of a longet test ester along with tren A. That way I only had to worry about going deep IM twice a week. I shoot my tren with a slin pin. It has worked really well for me. ESPECIALLY since I do trem ed or eod. Again, with low test, I've gone up to 700mg/week on tren A. I see no reason (for me) to go higher. Ther results have been amazing. The only sides I get are amazing dreams. So, for ME...  250 week long ester test along with tren ace. I've never used tren E. That's only because I've never had tren E. I certainly would though. Tren is an amazin product.


----------



## Supervette101 (May 10, 2012)

Dam you colorado, just when i thought I was out, you pulled me back in. I did my first cycle of tren last fall and even though I loved the gains, both size and especially strength I decided I was done with the stuff cuz I also felt it may have led to some injuries do to the huge gains in strength. I did run it with the test higher than the tren (not sure but felt like at the end of the cycle I was getting tren dick, but that may have also been cuz it was a 16 week cycle and half way thru I dropped the deca and started the tren. so could have been carry over???) But Gosh Dam you, you make it sound so inviting and thinking about giving it another try in the fall with the tren a little higher. U bastard, I thought I was out. LOL


----------



## juiceball44 (May 10, 2012)

*re-posted from another site

1.*
WHEN YOU TAKE TRENBOLONA ACE,, THE CHANGES ARE SO FAST ,, THAT EVERY  SINGLE DAY YOU WILL SEE A CHANGE,, EVERY WEEK! YOU WILL WAKE UP IN THE  MORNING AND STAND IN THE MIRROR AND UNDERSTAND FINALY HOW MUCH BALONIE  YOU WERE FED ALONG THE YEARS,,

every actor out ther ewho ever got  to look or be talked about with regard to muscle went on a combo of  propioneta and trenbolona ace,, EVERY SINGLE ACTOR,,

trenbolona  ace,, HARDEN YOUR PHYSIQE ,, AND BRING IT INTO A TIGHT POLISHED ,, BRING  OUT THE VEINS YOU HAVE,, AND INCREASE MUSCLE AT THE SAME TIME,, NO NOT  WET MUSCLE BUT DRYYYYY MUSCLE,, IT CUPP EVERYTHING AND LINE EVERYTHING,,  IT GIVE YOUR PHYSIQE A RUGGED LOOK THAT ONLY LOW BODYFAT WITH INCREASED  LEAN MUSCLE CAN DO TO A BODYBUILD,,

TRENBOLONA ACE IS THE MAGIC  SOLUTION WHEN SOMEONE WANT TO BE IN CONDITION AND IF SOMEONE IS UNDER  STRESS,, THIS PRODUCT IS GIVING YOU MUSCLE LEAN MUSCLE BY THE DAYS,, IT  TAKE ABOUT 7 DAYS TO START SEEING REAL SERIOUS CHANGES TO QUALITY OF AN  ALREADY LEAN PHYSIQE SUB 10% AND THE CHANGES KEEP COMING AND YOU WIL  ALWAYS HEAR JUST HOW LEAN YOU ARE AND HOW RIPPED YOU ARE AND THEN HOW  SHRED YOU ARE AND NEVER EVER HOW SMALL YOU ARE BECAUS UNLIKE NATURAL WHO  LOSE SIZE WHILE GETTING RIPPED THE TRENBOLONA ACE USERS GAIN LEAN  MUSCLE AS IN GAIN SIZE AND REMAIN SAME ON SCALE OR MORE! REALLY  DEPENDING ON CALORIC INTAKE,,

TRENBOLONA ACE IS A DRUG THAT BRING  UPON DENSITY AND TIGHTNESS ,, IT CHANGES THE OUTLOOK OF BODYBUILD ON  THE ALLLLL CULT ,, IT IS A DRUG THAT AT 150MG EVERY DAY CREATE HIGH  LEVEL COMPETITORS ,, AND IT IS THE ONE DRUG LIAR DANTA AND SONS WILL TRY  TO BALONIE YOU ABOUT FROM MORNING TO EVENING BECAUSE THIS DRUG LET YOU  BUILD MUSCLE AND RECUDE BODYFAT SAME TIME ON LOWER CALORIC INTAKE TOO!

EVERY  BODY HERE ,, MY PUPILS AND EVERYONE WHO COME READ GH15 FROM AROUND THE  WORLD,, ANYONE HERE KNOW THE FEELING OF WAKING UP IN THE MORNING AND  ENTERING THE BATHROOM ONLY TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND SAY FUCK FUCK FUCK I  LOOK FLAT I LOOK LIKE NOTHING I LOOK LIKE I DIDNT EAT ENOUGH I LOOK  WEAK ,, THIS CLEAN DIET MAKE ME LOOK LIKE SHIT! IT TAKES FEW HOURS  LATER...TO BRING UP YOUR MOOD WHEN YOU GET THE PUMP AND SOME SUGAR IN  ....WITH TRENBOLONA ACE WHEN YOU ENTER THE BATHROOM IN THE  MORNING...AFTER A WHILE ON TRENBOLONA ACE...A WHILE = COUPLE WEEKS FOR  LEAN FELLA LOL,, THE BODYBUUILD SEE THE MUSCLE AND SKIN COME TOGETHER  AND BEING ONE! HE SEE A FELLA IN THE BATHROOM MIRROR THAT LOOK LIKE  MUSCULAR RIPPED BIGGER VERSION OF WHAT HE IS USED TO ! EVENTHOUGH AT  TIME THE WEIGHT WILL BE LOWER! THE FELLA IN MIRROR IS SO RIPPED AND SO  PUMP FROM WITHIN AS IN FULL THAT....HE LOOK BIGGER,, FIRST THING YOU  WILL HEAR FROM FELLAS WHO HAVENT SEEN YOU FOR A WHILE IS,,,HEY YOU GOT  BIGGGGGGGER! YOU WILL SAY NO NO BUT THEY WILL BE YOU GOT BIGGER! WHY?  BECAUSE YOU GOT LOWER BODYFAT AND MORE SEPERATION AND HIGHER LEAN  MUSCLE! THATS WHY YOU TRULY GOT BIGGER,,

FOR FINAL MUTAITION  OFCOURSE HGH AND INSULINA A MUST AT THE HIGHER THE DOSES THE BETTER THE  MUTATITION WILL BE AS IN HEAVIER AND THAT IS THE ONLY WAY YOU CAN  COMPETE NOW DAY WITH THE TOPS BECAUSE YOU CANT GO TO A COMPETITION WITH  250LB FELLAS WHEN YOU ARE 200...KNOW WHAT I MEAN?
legit trenbolona will result in the following ,, be sure you have legit,,

enormous strength ,, and i mean it ENORMOUS strength

imediate  fat burning effect like eca but with out the high in the sky weak  feeling eca give you in the long run ,, in other word no stringy and no  stiffy feeling,, much beter than eca for fat burninng

immediate  increase in lean muscle ,, first through hardening and densing of the  physiqe you have ,,the fibers will get closer and then will start  seperating due to the water going into the muscle and decreasing on the  outside of the muscle between skin and muscle ,,

there will be  few day confusion where you are not sure what what ,, after 7 days you  will know you are a walking invinsible bodybuild,, you will need to  start 10% not fat...if you start fat it will all take longer time as in  3-4 months...remember eveyrthing happen in bodybuild because we are  already starting lean to some degree as in 10% zone

legit  trenbolona ace will be golden yellowish ,, it can be either more  yelowish or more golden depending on oxidation and other factors,,but  the color is a combo between gold and yellow sometime more yellow  sometime more gold but it will have the combo of golden yelow pee to it

legit trenbolona ace will make a fatter fella sweat much more than a lean fella,, lean fella will not sweat as much ,,

legit  trenbolona ace will let you eat anything you like and get you from  point a to point b ,, no matter how your diet is as long as enough  calorie and protien and carb you will get shreded at the end process and  reserve all muscle while increasing your lean muscle becaue when you  lose fat and dont lose weight...or lose very little weight.....you  increased your lean muscle,, it will be seen in the seperation of the  muscle and the attachment of the skin to the muscle as in getting the  muscle shape ,, skin and muscle become one,, veins will then from day 3  will be popping out more an dmore every single day to places you neevr  seen them ,, you will have veins coming theough your body hair even if  you are a chimpanzee you will see veins all over with full bodily hair,,  you use veet on your body? you will be amazed how ripped you are,, wait  with the veet few weeks or couple months so you get a big shock,, put  tann on you and you are like a magazine fella in real life face to face  ,,

legit trenbolona ace get female to take notice of you ,,  suddenly females who would not touch bodybuild...will be attrackted,, if  you have wife who dont give you sex or sex is minimal,, while using  trenbolona you will see her approching you for sex and wanting to fuck  you ,, like when you see a hot girl with perky tits...she will see you  like the boy toys she and her friends were all gigling about back in  highschool,, she will have sex with you much more and will intitiate it  ,, lean fella that hold muscle and get to look ripped but maintain  thickness get the most sex from females,, its not up to debate with me  this is part of legt trenbolona facts

legit trenbolona will give  you a cough spiiting saliva cough if you hit a vessle ,, it will come  fast and go within 3-5 min whiel you be coughin and spitting saliva all  over the toilet cursing everyone around you actualy you wont be able to  talk but after 3 min you will lol it is nothing and common trenbolona  hit the vessle reaction made by the tren easter which is ace

legit  trenbolona will cause you to itch and get flaky skin ,, some do some  dont ,, most do but again its only when hit vessle ...thre actual flaky  skin will be for serious bodybuildthat been on tren for long time and on  hormones in general for long time

legit trenbolona wil give you  insomina and at time paranoia that everyone is after you ,, sometime  even bad dreams,, its part of it ,, legit trenbolona is a known insomina  causer and you need to know how to control it and sleep even with  insomnia ,, you can get tired and regulate your sleep or change work  schedule or fit it in no problam ,, whern bodybuild want somethign  bodybuild get it

legit trenbolona is the only drug that can not  be replaced in bodybuild ,, especialy competetive bodybuild,, but in  bodybuild in general you will not be able to get in condition and eat  like normal fella UNLESS you are on legit trenbolona ,, even if yuo eat  clean legit trenbolona condition will not be there unless you are on  trenbolona ,, you will lose lean muscle when not on trenbolona no matter  what product you are on ,, even if you use gh and insulina if yuo are  not on trenbolona you will lose lean muscle that will not be noticable  to begin with but later on it will when tru to get to same condition and  see you cant because you missing those 5-7 lb of quality muscle,,

gh15 approved

*2.*
one of the so call secret behind any sucesful bodybuilder is the doses  of legit trenbolona that swin in his blood,, trenbolona is the KEY KEY  KEY INGREDIENT TO GROWTH ,, what is growth? growth is when you lose the  bodyfat and water to a lesser degree and maintain all muscle under while  at the same time get it harder ..drier and more dense ,, the only  steroid that bring true growth is trenbolona ace,, this is the ONLY  steroid that will create a top bodybuilder,, you can not do with out it  now day and to be honest for a good 35-40 years you cant do with out it  ,,

ONLY ON TRENBOLONA ACE YOU CAN ACTUALY EAT PRETTY MUCH WHAT  YOU WANT WETHER IT WILL BE PINE APPLE OR ICECREAM OR SUSHI OR WHATEVER  YOU WANT WITH OUT REALLY CALCULATING EVERYTHING AND LOOK CHIZELED RIPPED  HARD AND PRETTY DRY ...NOT COMPETITION DRY BUT VERY CLOSE TO IT  ...ONLY! ON TRENBOLONA ACE THIS THING WILL OCCURE,,

TESTOSTERONA  SHOULD ALWYAS BE CYCLED ...TESTOSTERONA IS MAINLY A HORMONES YOU KEEP  FOR STAMINA...AND FOR THICKNESS,, IT GOT TO BE THERE AT SOME LEVEL FROM  150MG A WEEK TO 1 GRAM A WEEK BUT! BUT!! IF YOU GO HIGH DOSE  TESTOSTEROAN YOU BETTER HAVE ALL THE HGH YOU CAN GET YOUR HANDS ON  BECUASE YOU WILL NEED IT TO GO WITH THE TESTOSTERONA...

TRENBOLONA  ACE DOESNT REALLY NEED ANYTHING ELSE TO GO WITH IT,, BY ITSELF IT CAN  MAKE A CHAMPION ,, OFCOURSE YOU CAN ADD MASTERONA AND SOME TESTOSTERONA  AND BE INVINSIBLE....AND WITH INSULINA AND GH YOU CREATE A BLOW UP  DOLL...

generaly speaking like disgusted say

trenbolona ace,, equipona ,, gh ,, insulina  are 4 ingredients that will build a LARGE FREAK,, 

trenbolona  ace by itself will build a quality freak btu that quality freak will be  200lb ...210... when the other things added you build a humongus freak  that usualy in this time and age look like a blow up doll

trenbolona  is the most important anabolic steroids EVER in body building,, nothing  else come close to it ...trenbolona CHANGES YOUR PHYSIQE IN A MATTER OF  3 MONTHS TO SOMETHING THAT IS NOT RECOGNIZABLE,, lean and mean dense  and thick ,, seperated and cupped ,, chizeled manly dream kind of male  to any female around ,, it scream fuck me ,, trenbolona scream FUCK ME  ,, it is the only drug that women will LIKE the look it gives,,it is  very very very epidome of male perfect physiqe,, 

there is no replacement to trenbolona and it is the most important anabolic steroid in modern bodybuilding,, 

gh15 approved

*3.*
you have a lot to learn my friend,,alot lot to learn ,,

read this thing over and over

the  more trenbolona you use...the more conditioned and higher lean muscle  mass you will have,,now it doesnt mean 142.68 mg every other day for  months,,what it means is THE MORE trenbolona ace you use the more LEAN  muscle and beter condition you will have...aka 100mg a day then 150 mg  every 2 day ,,they 150 mg every day ,,then 180mg every day ,,then 200mg  every day then 250mg every day ...then 350 mg every 2 day  then 350 mg  eevery day etc etc etc

AND WE do it!,,if you really think the 1  cc in the needle of trenbolona is something to write home about,,if you  thin oh it go long way ,,,yes it does! for local! ,,we put in that  needle a whole 3 cc and put it into the ass,,then we change needle and  2-3 cc of something else into the ass,,repeated daily

also if you think we play with 4 iu of gh ,,or with 4.65 ius of insulina you are in dream land...

gh15 approved

*4.*
on trenbolona 150-200mg every day or 2  with cycling testosterona and  masterona...you will be a dry 6% on icecream ,, sushi,, burgers,,  bread,, pineaple sugar,, banans 6 a day ,, eggwhites,, german,, 

the  thing with trenbolona ace is....the longer you run it thr more shredded  you are with out conection to what you eat...the veins just poping out  from under the skin and you sit and type many of the fellas do right now  on their computer you look to left forarm and to right forarm and say  what the fuck haoppen a week ago i had very litle notiable veins now i  look like a spider web a weaker one but wait till you get the pump in   tomorow...and within weeks you have the pump all day long with drier  look still eating icecream only now you have more lean muscle and you  are seperated and you can see all arm sepration you see on  philsulina.... since you use your miserable 100mg trenbolona while he  use his 200 and 300 mg  in addition to hgh insulina and plenty of other  drugs ,,this is only the beggining friend ,, trenbolona ...the longer  you run it the more shreded you become...

this is how it goes with trenbolona friend

you start 10% 

wihtin  week you se changes and very easy to see changes in bodycomposition ,,  the veins start poping out in the delt ,, the vein i usualy talk about  from delt to chest start coming out,, the infamous jason cutler only  vein lol ,,

within 2-3 weeks you are seperated and you are a veet  away and a tann away from looking like a ripped bodybuild,, you are  ripped but its not as impressive as when you are shaved and tann,,

within  couple months you walk around 6% no matter what ,, you wake up in the  morning flatter yet veins are all over,, you lift your shirt up and you  see veins coming up the lower tummy ,, you see veins coming on the  calves on the quads on the back legs ,, EVEN IF YOU DONT TRSAIN YOU  LEGS!!,, you see veins coming on your chest ofcourse this you see much  earlier,, you see veins that you didnt knwo you had even if you dont  have many veins geneticaly you will see what you have to an outstanding  level,, its because your skin will thin and your lean muscle will  increase and push the vein out,,

and yes all that can be achieved  on icecream lol you wont be 4% no,, but 6% you will and you will look  ripped to shredded depending on your genetic look ,,

you will  hear compliments all the time ,, fellas will enter i dont know a store  name a store ummm some 40 year old moron will enter a stor called  walmart ...you will stand and read a magazine or something he will come  to you pass you and say to you with out you even noticing him he will  make sure to say to you ,, HEY BUD YOU ARE RIPPED,, NICEEEE,, or he may  say you look like them muscle magazine fellas you look at ,, and its not  something yuo will fish ...it is something you will hear on a constant  basis,,
you will go to swimming pool with your girlfriend.... you  enter the place with tank top and there will be silence of the lambs  going ...everyone will stare ,, the males in particular they will be  very quiet and stare with admiration ,, the females will ofcourse be  crazy about it if americano females but they wil be more smily friendly  give you fuck me tonight in the back yard look,, its jsut how it is on  this drug ,, this drug is a drug that a bodybuild rely most on ,,

gh15 approved


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 10, 2012)

I prefer to run my tren at 1.5 to 1.0 test. That seems to stabilize my blood levels with the tren IE: get more out of the tren. I've done it both ways, but prefer myself, to run the tren higher


----------



## XYZ (May 11, 2012)

colorado said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of everyone here telling people to run test at double the dose of their test.
> 
> Listen to me, run your tren the right way. Anyone that tells you to run test higher than tren has never ran their tren higher than their test.
> 
> ...



Well, Mr. All knowing, if you would have taken the time to read my post instead of spouting off like a total jack ass you would have easily saw the fact that I stated, in my experience.  

You're making a blanket statement on a subject that has far too many variables.

Does it work for some, yes, I don't deny that.  Does it work for all, no it doesn't.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 11, 2012)

In the thread you got all booty hurt on, it was the peron's first run with tren. For a first time user, test should be ran higher than tren. You should start low on the tren dose and work up from there. 

Think about it bro. If it's your first run with tren then you should know how test affects you. Run your normal test dose and throw in some tren at a safe dose and experiment. After you get your feet wet you can play around with the test/tren ratio. That's more of an advanced technique.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 11, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> Have you been able to run high test without hgh and still look as good as with low test?
> 
> I know everyone is a little different but for me more test = more bloat. A lot of the classic physiques from Arnold's day were but with little to no test. The high test came with hgh and slin megadosing for the freakshow look of today



If you use a proper AI it will eliminate a lot of the bloat.   I am believer in mild doses of Test.  I rarely run over 500mg/wk anymore.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 11, 2012)

So what did they mostly use back in Arnies day ?



juiceball44 said:


> Have you been able to run high test without hgh and still look as good as with low test?
> 
> I know everyone is a little different but for me more test = more bloat. A lot of the classic physiques from Arnold's day were but with little to no test. The high test came with hgh and slin megadosing for the freakshow look of today


----------



## nby (May 11, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> So what did they mostly use back in Arnies day ?



Primo/deca/dbol


----------



## Curt James (May 11, 2012)

colorado said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of everyone here telling people to run test at double the dose of their test.



You meant, "I'm getting sick and tired of everyone here telling people to run test at double the dose of their _tren_," right?


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 11, 2012)

i have ran tren two times in my life. one time was the first time ever and i had my test at 600 and tren at 300. i loved it. however the second time i ran it i had my test at 350 and tren at 400 and HATED IT. i did this pre contest and had HORRIBLE side effects. everyone you could think off, you name it. insomnia, shortness of breath, prolactin in my nips even with letro and prami, zero appetite, just everything. idk what it was but i think my body likes test higher. i am no disagreeing with you at all my man. but i think it is possible some people are different.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 11, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> In the thread you got all booty hurt on, it was the peron's first run with tren. For a first time user, test should be ran higher than tren. You should start low on the tren dose and work up from there.
> 
> Think about it bro. If it's your first run with tren then you should know how test affects you. Run your normal test dose and throw in some tren at a safe dose and experiment. After you get your feet wet you can play around with the test/tren ratio. That's more of an advanced technique.


Thank you! Good post.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 11, 2012)

colorado said:


> I'm getting sick and tired of everyone here telling people to run test at double the dose of their test.
> 
> Listen to me, run your tren the right way. Anyone that tells you to run test higher than tren has never ran their tren higher than their test.
> 
> ...


You sir are a fucking jackoff... "Run your tren this way...not the way someone tells you to". While you're sitting your dumbass here telling everyone to run it your way...

Yeah good argument. lol...


----------



## heavyiron (May 11, 2012)

colorado said:


> Of course, they both work. But again, if you want all of the sides that people blame on tren, run test higher than tren.
> 
> You seem to me a man of science. I respect that. But it's time to put the old ways behind. Tren has a bad name simply because people do it wrong. EVERY SINGLE PERSON that runs lower test and higher tren ALL say the same thing. Everyone that has had a bad time with tren has a common factor... Higher test than tren.



LOL, you seem to come across as if running Tren higher than Test is something new. This is an old practice that has varying results. Guys have been doing this for years in prep for shows.

I have done it and my sides were exactly the same. Insomnia, sweating and high aggression. 

Anyway, glad you have discovered a way to run tren that you like.


----------



## Deity (May 12, 2012)

Ran tren at 700mg a week, with 1g test, anavar, dianabol, and anadrol, with a low dose of npp. I didn't even get sides other than less sleep and being pissed 24/7 while running all that shit together. But from what I've read it seems like reguardless of the way you run two compounds together, if one is gonna screw with you its gonna screw with you.


----------



## Kirk B (May 12, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> *re-posted from another site
> 
> 1.*
> WHEN YOU TAKE TRENBOLONA ACE,, THE CHANGES ARE SO FAST ,, THAT EVERY  SINGLE DAY YOU WILL SEE A CHANGE,, EVERY WEEK! YOU WILL WAKE UP IN THE  MORNING AND STAND IN THE MIRROR AND UNDERSTAND FINALY HOW MUCH BALONIE  YOU WERE FED ALONG THE YEARS,,
> ...


i'm running tren e and just getting bad night sweats that's all I know tren a works faster being a shorter ester !!! But I also heard tren E gets you bigger is this a lie?  Cause I'm all about size i'm have amazing genetics  and have a high metabo i'm always ripped up no matter what so pm me and tell me what you recommend for me bro


----------



## tinyshrek (May 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> LOL, you seem to come across as if running Tren higher than Test is something new. This is an old practice that has varying results. Guys have been doing this for years in prep for shows.
> 
> I have done it and my sides were exactly the same. Insomnia, sweating and high aggression.
> 
> Anyway, glad you have discovered a way to run tren that you like.



This exactly!!! Folks been doing this for decades!!! Huge test doses became big when insulin and GH got big cuz GH will keep you from looking bloofy on high test. Shit there are guys that run precontest cycles with just primo, mast and tren and no test and talk about bone dry and full. Just everyone likes test cuz its DIRT CHEAP and gets you swole


----------



## teezhay (May 16, 2012)

OKay guys I don't want to "hijack" this thread but since it's a tad old and it's faded anyway, I figure it's not a big deal to bump it with a relevant question. So, I'm about to begin stocking up for the cycle I'll be running in a couple months, and I'm going to use the opportunity to take Colorado's advice:

Relatively low test doses, along with higher tren ace. 

I've run testosterone at high doses in the past (going up to a full gram with Test E at the height of a pyramid-style cycle), and I tend to experience way more night sweats, headaches, and high BP with testosterone than trenbolone. The question is, how low is too low for test prop? Is 300mg /wk too low? I'll probably 400-500mg tren ace. This cycle is a couple months down the road, so I'm just utilizing this time to prepare.


----------

